# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Format Excel 2010 - Windows 7 vs Excel 2016 - Windows 10

## phan sang

I have some Excel files in the type of file .xlsx. When I open files in Excel 2010 - Windows 7, files show right format; however, when I open files in Excel 2016 - Windows 10, files appear wrong format. Fonts and columns size don't change any but show differences in Excel 2010 and Excel 2016. Like picture below. 
I compare settings both but no differences. Printer connection is same. Please give me your support. Thank you very much.
Office 2010 Windows 7 vs Office 2016 Windows 10.png

----------


## kev_

Are zoom settings different?
Same tab in 2016 and 2010

ViewZoom2016.jpg

----------


## MarvinP

Also,

Is the resolution of the monitor the same on both?  Different resolution settings might make a difference on how both look.  Is one on a Mac?

----------


## phan sang

Zoom setting is same: 100%
Resolution is also same. Both monitor and computer specs is similar. Both are running on Windows OS.

----------


## MarvinP

Is the Row Height the same on both?  I'm still thinking it is screen Pixels between monitors.  Similar isn't "same".

----------


## phan sang

There is no any change of file format after upgrading to Windows 10 and Excel 2016. I mean that all is same; however, when opening files, it show difference in Excel 2016 and Excel 2010.

----------


## Caroline01

need a work .. connected to excel ))

----------


## phan sang

Could anyone please help me this issue? Thank you very much.

----------


## Kail Gaerlan

hi how to post a question?

----------


## AliGW

Kail Gaerlan - https://www.excelforum.com/faq.php

----------


## AliGW

> Could anyone please help me this issue? Thank you very much.



You have not yet posted a sample file, so there is very little anybody can do to help.

----------


## phan sang

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I fixed this problem. I re-installed all fonts on Windows 10 and the files is ok.
Thank you very much.

----------

